# PVPBP Les cimaises



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2013)

*PVPBP Les cimaises.*

Comme son titre l'indique, nous ne voulons voir ici que des images accompagnées le cas échéant de cartels*. Tout commentaire sera supprimé et l'auteur averti. En cas de récidive, l'auteur sera banni temporairement &#8212; l'humeur de la modération impactant la durée du bannissement &#8212; de ce fil.

Comme son titre l'indique (bis), nous ne voulons voir ici que Vos Plus Belles Photos. Toute image approximative sera déplacée vers Le labo de PVPBP et l'auteur averti. 

Par ailleurs, PVPBP Les cimaises s'ouvre aux travaux macro et panoramiques pour optimiser les charges binaires afin d'étendre ces horizons, de lever les barrières liées aux procédés pour se concentrer sur l'esthétique.

*Étourdi par la peinture fraîche, j'ai mis cartel bien qu'ici il s'agisse plus de données techniques ou liens. 

*Pour rappel*



> À des fins de lisibilité et pour permettre à tous une bonne navigation, nous vous demanderons aussi de ne pas dépasser si possible une *taille de** 800 pixels de largeur/longueur maximale *pour vos images afin de garantir à tous l'accès aux sujets (petite connection, écran 12", etc...), toutefois, un hack automatique a été rajouté à vbulletin pour garantir à tous une bonne vision de vos photos mais nous vous demanderons de respecter obligatoirement *un poids maximum de **300Ko*. Prenez Garde à GalleryMac et à flickr qui ré-optimise les photos. Nous vous demanderons aussi de ne pas citer les photos ou images pour les mêmes raisons. De même, une seule photo par post et une seule photo par jour par sujet, ceci à des fins de choix et de limitation de l'abondance de chacun. &#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;​
> Sauf cas exceptionnels, *évitez les séries *sinon les messages seront supprimés sans autre préavis, à vous donc de choisir dans une série la photo la plus parlante, émouvante, belle.
> *La règle immuable est : 1 Photo/jour/membre.*
> *Ces règles ne sont pas discutables, elles ont été établies pour permettre à tous de pouvoir participer, parcourir et apprécier les images du forum. Ces discussions sont acceptées et mises en pratiques par tous, les modérateurs interviennent dans ce cadre et pour le respect des règles.*
> &#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;​Merci de votre collaboration et bonne suite sur les forums MacGénération



*PVPBP* est l'acronyme de Postez vos plus belles photos, un fil emblématique du portfolio de macgeneration


----------



## lmmm (19 Octobre 2013)

Bon,ben,j'inaugure ce fil


----------



## bcommeberenice (20 Octobre 2013)




----------



## flotow (20 Octobre 2013)

Le Zugspitze, 2 962,06 m, point culminant de l'Allemagne ​
Ne venez pas vous plaindre que j'aurais pu enlever le baton, j'ai déjà utiliser Photoshop pour rajouter de la neige partout :o :p


----------



## onmyplanet (21 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Octobre 2013)




----------



## LeProf (21 Octobre 2013)

*original*​


----------



## vleroy (23 Octobre 2013)

Cyanotype 20x30 sur tissu​


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (23 Octobre 2013)




----------



## DeepDark (24 Octobre 2013)

​
(ça faisait longtemps&#8230; & ça a changé par ici&#8230; y'a du nouveauvert, aussi&#8230​


----------



## Dendrimere (25 Octobre 2013)




----------



## momo-fr (26 Octobre 2013)

-- La mariée --






Zombie Walk 2013 - Bordeaux

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (27 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2013)

HongKong E, 2011.​


----------



## onmyplanet (28 Octobre 2013)

​


----------



## momo-fr (28 Octobre 2013)

Opposition de style - Zombie Walk 2013 - Bordeaux






:rateau:​


----------



## plovemax (29 Octobre 2013)

Everybody it's cool! This is a robery!​


----------



## Ubaye (29 Octobre 2013)

Comprend pas tout kesk'y dit. J'ai le droit de dire que vos photos sont belles ? 
C'est que je veux pas me retrouver au bagne


----------



## bcommeberenice (30 Octobre 2013)




----------



## momo-fr (31 Octobre 2013)

   Fin de la série - _pour Fautomanke_   






Zombie Walk - Bordeaux 2013

​


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (31 Octobre 2013)




----------



## yvos (31 Octobre 2013)




----------



## mac-aïoli (31 Octobre 2013)

;-)



​
.


----------



## jogary (2 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Sly54 (2 Novembre 2013)




----------



## onmyplanet (3 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## vleroy (3 Novembre 2013)

Me suis dit qu'un peu de Holga, ça vous changerait du polaroid ​


----------



## yvos (3 Novembre 2013)




----------



## lmmm (4 Novembre 2013)




----------



## momo-fr (4 Novembre 2013)

*Une ombre à l'orange*






​


----------



## jpmiss (4 Novembre 2013)




----------



## lmmm (5 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (5 Novembre 2013)




----------



## ranxerox (8 Novembre 2013)

; )


----------



## lmmm (9 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Ubaye (10 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Ubaye (11 Novembre 2013)




----------



## plovemax (11 Novembre 2013)

Cristal​


----------



## lmmm (11 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Human-Fly (12 Novembre 2013)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## bcommeberenice (12 Novembre 2013)




----------



## lmmm (14 Novembre 2013)




----------



## onmyplanet (14 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## SirDeck (16 Novembre 2013)

.









.​


----------



## vleroy (18 Novembre 2013)




----------



## lmmm (18 Novembre 2013)




----------



## lmmm (19 Novembre 2013)




----------



## onmyplanet (22 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## Foguenne (23 Novembre 2013)




----------



## lmmm (23 Novembre 2013)

Tu t'es fait plaisir,Foguenne,  avec l'Oly  :love:


----------



## momo-fr (23 Novembre 2013)

*Portrait en action*






Le frère de l'autre hein Foguenne ?

​


----------



## Sly54 (23 Novembre 2013)




----------



## SirDeck (24 Novembre 2013)

.












.​


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (25 Novembre 2013)




----------



## lmmm (26 Novembre 2013)




----------



## momo-fr (26 Novembre 2013)

Pas là&#8230; suivre les règles de la pelote






​


----------



## plovemax (26 Novembre 2013)

​


----------



## corso (27 Novembre 2013)




----------



## mac-aïoli (27 Novembre 2013)

;-)



​
.


----------



## onmyplanet (2 Décembre 2013)

​


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (2 Décembre 2013)




----------



## vleroy (2 Décembre 2013)

un tirage en papier salé pour les cimaises :love:


----------



## lmmm (3 Décembre 2013)




----------



## quenaur (4 Décembre 2013)




----------



## bcommeberenice (5 Décembre 2013)

Oups ! Je vous poste à nouveau la photo avec un petit changement de traitement d'où sa disparition !


----------



## jpmiss (7 Décembre 2013)




----------



## lmmm (7 Décembre 2013)




----------



## jpmiss (8 Décembre 2013)




----------



## lmmm (9 Décembre 2013)




----------



## onmyplanet (10 Décembre 2013)

​


----------



## jpmiss (10 Décembre 2013)




----------



## Toum'aï (10 Décembre 2013)




----------



## lmmm (11 Décembre 2013)




----------



## jpmiss (13 Décembre 2013)

Greetings From Nice par jpmiss, sur Flickr


----------



## lmmm (13 Décembre 2013)




----------



## jpmiss (13 Décembre 2013)

Baie Des Anges Sunset par jpmiss, sur Flickr


----------



## lmmm (14 Décembre 2013)




----------



## onmyplanet (14 Décembre 2013)

​


----------



## flotow (15 Décembre 2013)

​


----------



## vleroy (16 Décembre 2013)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (16 Décembre 2013)




----------



## lmmm (17 Décembre 2013)




----------



## vleroy (17 Décembre 2013)

et ce sera la dernière promis ​


----------



## onmyplanet (17 Décembre 2013)

​


----------



## vleroy (18 Décembre 2013)

polaroid, filtre gris, mamiya RB 67 et dix doigts gelés ​


----------



## bcommeberenice (18 Décembre 2013)




----------



## Sly54 (19 Décembre 2013)




----------



## DeepDark (20 Décembre 2013)

(nananère)


----------



## lmmm (20 Décembre 2013)




----------



## bcommeberenice (22 Décembre 2013)

Bonne fête de fin d'Année à tous, à l'année prochaine !​


----------



## lmmm (23 Décembre 2013)




----------



## jpmiss (23 Décembre 2013)

Parc Alpha par jpmiss, sur Flickr


----------



## lmmm (24 Décembre 2013)




----------



## flotow (24 Décembre 2013)

​


----------



## jpmiss (25 Décembre 2013)

The Pianist par jpmiss, sur Flickr


----------



## lmmm (26 Décembre 2013)




----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2013)

Autoportrait par jpmiss, sur Flickr


----------



## vleroy (27 Décembre 2013)

Pentax 6x7 &#8226; Ilford HP5 (poussée à iso 1600)​


----------



## jpmiss (27 Décembre 2013)

Long Exposure Sunset par jpmiss, sur Flickr


----------



## vleroy (28 Décembre 2013)

Polaroid pack 100 filtre gris ND1000
Mamiya RB 67​


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Décembre 2013)




----------



## vleroy (29 Décembre 2013)

... sinon on lâche pépé ​


----------



## quenaur (29 Décembre 2013)




----------



## lmmm (29 Décembre 2013)




----------



## Scalounet (29 Décembre 2013)




----------



## jpmiss (29 Décembre 2013)

iPad Generation par jpmiss, sur Flickr


----------



## SirDeck (30 Décembre 2013)

.






.​


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Décembre 2013)




----------



## vleroy (30 Décembre 2013)

​
avec un soupçon de pastel


----------



## onmyplanet (31 Décembre 2013)

Dernière flambée de l'année, en vous souhaitant que la nouvelle soit très bonne ! 




​


----------



## vleroy (1 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## lmmm (1 Janvier 2014)




----------



## lmmm (2 Janvier 2014)




----------



## jpmiss (4 Janvier 2014)

Monaco StarTrail par jpmiss, sur Flickr


----------



## lmmm (5 Janvier 2014)




----------



## Souvaroff (6 Janvier 2014)




----------



## onmyplanet (6 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## jpmiss (7 Janvier 2014)

Sans titre de par jpmiss, sur Flickr


----------



## gregor.samsa (9 Janvier 2014)




----------



## jpmiss (11 Janvier 2014)

Last Rays par jpmiss, sur Flickr


----------



## vleroy (11 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## jpmiss (12 Janvier 2014)

Autoportrait By The Sea par jpmiss, sur Flickr


----------



## Souvaroff (13 Janvier 2014)




----------



## bcommeberenice (13 Janvier 2014)




----------



## quenaur (13 Janvier 2014)




----------



## jpmiss (14 Janvier 2014)

Sans titre de par jpmiss, sur Flickr


----------



## Souvaroff (16 Janvier 2014)




----------



## onmyplanet (17 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## lmmm (17 Janvier 2014)




----------



## SirDeck (17 Janvier 2014)

.









.​


----------



## Souvaroff (19 Janvier 2014)




----------



## onmyplanet (23 Janvier 2014)

​


----------



## jpmiss (26 Janvier 2014)

Sans titre de par jpmiss, sur Flickr


----------



## jpmiss (29 Janvier 2014)

Bon ben je relance 




The Pool III par jpmiss, sur Flickr


----------



## SirDeck (1 Février 2014)

.










.​


----------



## onmyplanet (1 Février 2014)

​


----------



## bcommeberenice (3 Février 2014)




----------



## plovemax (3 Février 2014)

Diffraction​


----------



## Souvaroff (7 Février 2014)




----------



## Sly54 (8 Février 2014)




----------



## flotow (9 Février 2014)

​


----------



## vleroy (9 Février 2014)




----------



## jpmiss (11 Février 2014)

L'ile D'or par jpmiss, sur Flickr


----------



## Souvaroff (13 Février 2014)




----------



## onmyplanet (17 Février 2014)

​


----------



## plovemax (20 Février 2014)

06 février 2014​


----------



## flotow (22 Février 2014)

​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Février 2014)




----------



## Crespi (23 Février 2014)




----------



## lmmm (27 Février 2014)




----------



## plovemax (28 Février 2014)

Perce neige 2​


----------



## SirDeck (1 Mars 2014)

;








;​


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mars 2014)

Torticoli par jpmiss, sur Flickr


----------



## lmmm (5 Mars 2014)




----------



## flotow (5 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## SirDeck (11 Mars 2014)

.










.​


----------



## onmyplanet (11 Mars 2014)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pascalbrugerie/13089676994/​


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Mars 2014)

Tribute to *onmyplanet*



​


----------



## Souvaroff (13 Mars 2014)




----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (14 Mars 2014)




----------



## lmmm (14 Mars 2014)




----------



## quenaur (19 Mars 2014)




----------



## lmmm (20 Mars 2014)




----------



## lmmm (22 Mars 2014)




----------



## SirDeck (22 Mars 2014)

.






.​


----------



## onmyplanet (23 Mars 2014)

Chez Auguste et Livie par pascal.brugerie, sur Flickr​


----------



## Souvaroff (24 Mars 2014)




----------



## lmmm (25 Mars 2014)




----------



## plovemax (26 Mars 2014)

#7 correspondance​


----------



## yvos (29 Mars 2014)




----------



## Souvaroff (29 Mars 2014)




----------



## flotow (30 Mars 2014)

​


----------



## lmmm (1 Avril 2014)




----------



## bcommeberenice (1 Avril 2014)




----------



## onmyplanet (1 Avril 2014)




----------



## lmmm (8 Avril 2014)




----------



## SirDeck (12 Avril 2014)

.










.​


----------



## onmyplanet (16 Avril 2014)




----------



## fedo (19 Avril 2014)




----------



## flotow (20 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Avril 2014)




----------



## Sly54 (20 Avril 2014)




----------



## SirDeck (20 Avril 2014)

.










.​


----------



## yvos (21 Avril 2014)




----------



## lmmm (22 Avril 2014)




----------



## lmmm (24 Avril 2014)




----------



## flotow (27 Avril 2014)

​


----------



## lmmm (29 Avril 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (29 Avril 2014)

In Bilbao&#8230;







​


----------



## lmmm (1 Mai 2014)




----------



## plovemax (3 Mai 2014)

Arachnide​


----------



## SirDeck (4 Mai 2014)

.








.​


----------



## momo-fr (5 Mai 2014)

Retour de pêche






​


----------



## onmyplanet (6 Mai 2014)

Plan B par pascal.brugerie, sur Flickr​


----------



## Sly54 (9 Mai 2014)




----------



## lmmm (9 Mai 2014)




----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## lmmm (12 Mai 2014)

Une dizaine de jours sans macro,ca va  ?


----------



## Chococed (17 Mai 2014)

Vue d'Edinburgh depuis Carlton Hill


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mai 2014)

Les Saintes par jpmiss, sur Flickr


----------



## quenaur (17 Mai 2014)




----------



## onmyplanet (19 Mai 2014)

Le vapoteur par pascal.brugerie, sur Flickr​


----------



## Souvaroff (19 Mai 2014)




----------



## flotow (19 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## jpmiss (21 Mai 2014)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jpmiss/14027779260/


----------



## plovemax (25 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## flotow (25 Mai 2014)

​


----------



## Souvaroff (30 Mai 2014)




----------



## mfay (30 Mai 2014)




----------



## boninmi (1 Juin 2014)




----------



## SirDeck (3 Juin 2014)

.








.​


----------



## plovemax (4 Juin 2014)

#17 - correspondance​


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juin 2014)

Allez c'est bientôt les Vacances! :love:


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juin 2014)




----------



## momo-fr (28 Juin 2014)

Cette nuit il a plu







​


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juin 2014)

Light Pollution par jpmiss, sur Flickr


----------



## GroDan (5 Juillet 2014)

​


----------



## SirDeck (5 Juillet 2014)

.








.

​


----------



## lmmm (6 Juillet 2014)




----------



## jpmiss (6 Juillet 2014)

Light Pollution par jpmiss, sur Flickr


----------



## mfay (7 Juillet 2014)

Ok, c'est plus le modèle qui est joli que la photo. Mais je l'aime bien donc : 







Ce qui est bien à Japan Expo, c'est que tous les Cosplays adorent poser pour les photos. Par contre la luminosité n'est pas toujours terrible, ni l'environnement.​


----------



## SirDeck (19 Juillet 2014)

.









.
​


----------



## Souvaroff (20 Juillet 2014)




----------



## gregor.samsa (20 Juillet 2014)

IMG_7553, on Flickr


----------



## Souvaroff (29 Juillet 2014)




----------



## smog (31 Juillet 2014)




----------



## SirDeck (1 Août 2014)

.








.​


----------



## mfay (10 Août 2014)

Et en grand ça donne ça​


----------



## vleroy (11 Août 2014)

Réalisé avec un tortuga 5 et de la pro 160S (fuji)


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Août 2014)

Costumade bédéesque



​


----------



## flotow (17 Août 2014)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Août 2014)




----------



## jpmiss (25 Août 2014)

Laos by jpmiss, on Flickr


----------



## jpmiss (2 Septembre 2014)

Angkor Wat by jpmiss, on Flickr


----------



## SirDeck (5 Septembre 2014)

tu n'es pas seul jp








;​


----------



## momo-fr (12 Septembre 2014)

South Manhattan






​


----------



## ranxerox (18 Septembre 2014)




----------



## jpmiss (23 Septembre 2014)

Cambodia by jpmiss, on Flickr


----------



## jpmiss (26 Septembre 2014)

Ca dort par ici :sleep:




Lac Nègre by jpmiss, on Flickr


----------



## gregor.samsa (26 Septembre 2014)




----------



## mfay (27 Septembre 2014)




----------



## flotow (27 Septembre 2014)

​


----------



## ergu (27 Septembre 2014)




----------



## SirDeck (5 Octobre 2014)

.








.​


----------



## WebOliver (8 Octobre 2014)




----------



## ergu (11 Octobre 2014)




----------



## plovemax (13 Octobre 2014)

Telle est prise​


----------



## ergu (15 Octobre 2014)




----------



## jpmiss (17 Octobre 2014)

Pointe des Sans Culottes by jpmiss, on Flickr


----------



## SirDeck (19 Octobre 2014)

.






.​


----------



## Sly54 (27 Octobre 2014)




----------



## Souvaroff (2 Novembre 2014)




----------



## jpmiss (4 Novembre 2014)

Starry Night by jpmiss, on Flickr


----------



## bcommeberenice (5 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Toum'aï (5 Novembre 2014)

​


----------



## jpmiss (11 Novembre 2014)

Maroc by jpmiss, on Flickr


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Novembre 2014)

​


----------



## SirDeck (15 Novembre 2014)

.







.​


----------



## jpmiss (17 Novembre 2014)

Maroc Star Trail by jpmiss, on Flickr


----------



## flotow (20 Novembre 2014)

Levé de soleil sur le Piton des Neiges​


----------



## SirDeck (21 Novembre 2014)

.








.

​


----------



## jpmiss (21 Novembre 2014)

'ile d'Or by jpmiss, on Flickr


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Novembre 2014)

Belle sur minéral



​


----------



## flotow (26 Novembre 2014)

Weyarn by Tucpasquic, on Flickr


----------



## jpmiss (30 Novembre 2014)

Cap Ferrat by jpmiss, on Flickr


----------



## flotow (1 Décembre 2014)

Dochart Falls by Tucpasquic, on Flickr


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Décembre 2014)

Périssoires d'Étretat



​


----------



## flotow (3 Décembre 2014)

Sheep on the Quiraing, Skye by Tucpasquic, on Flickr


----------



## Raf (4 Décembre 2014)

Non rien


----------



## jpmiss (8 Décembre 2014)

Angels by jpmiss, on Flickr


----------



## gregor.samsa (9 Décembre 2014)




----------



## jpmiss (11 Décembre 2014)

Nice Winter Sun by jpmiss, on Flickr
10 images prises en orientation portrait au 70mm assemblées sous PS CS6. Visible en HD sur Flickr


----------



## Souvaroff (19 Décembre 2014)




----------



## flotow (21 Décembre 2014)




----------



## jpmiss (27 Décembre 2014)

Cap Ferrat at Night by jpmiss, on Flickr


----------



## SirDeck (27 Décembre 2014)

.









.​


----------



## flotow (28 Décembre 2014)

Reeds in Chiemsee by Tucpasquic, on Flickr


----------



## mfay (3 Janvier 2015)




----------



## flotow (4 Janvier 2015)

Sunrise from Veterans Memorial Park by Tucpasquic, on Flickr


----------



## jpmiss (4 Janvier 2015)

London by jpmiss, on Flickr


----------



## SirDeck (6 Janvier 2015)

.








.​


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (9 Janvier 2015)




----------



## jpmiss (17 Janvier 2015)

Nice Crémat by jpmiss, on Flickr


----------



## SirDeck (17 Janvier 2015)

.








.​


----------



## gregor.samsa (22 Janvier 2015)




----------



## jpmiss (29 Janvier 2015)

Cannes Sunset by jpmiss, on Flickr​


----------



## SirDeck (2 Février 2015)

​


----------



## Souvaroff (3 Février 2015)




----------



## flotow (3 Février 2015)




----------



## Toum'aï (5 Février 2015)

Vivement...



​


----------



## Sly54 (7 Février 2015)




----------



## SirDeck (15 Février 2015)

​


----------



## OlivierMarly (21 Février 2015)

Bouchon radiateur Bentley​


----------



## SirDeck (2 Mars 2015)

​


----------



## Souvaroff (26 Mars 2015)




----------



## Toum'aï (1 Avril 2015)

​


----------



## jpmiss (8 Avril 2015)

Spitzberg by jpmiss, on Flickr​


----------



## jpmiss (11 Avril 2015)

Spitzberg by jpmiss, on Flickr​


----------



## mfay (14 Avril 2015)

Comme chaque année, c'est encore le printemps :


----------



## jpmiss (15 Avril 2015)

Pas partout…



Spitzberg by jpmiss, on Flickr


----------



## jpmiss (18 Avril 2015)

Spitzberg by jpmiss, on Flickr


----------



## gregor.samsa (5 Mai 2015)

British Museum by ncarlot, on Flickr


----------



## Souvaroff (18 Mai 2015)




----------



## SirDeck (25 Mai 2015)

.






.​


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juin 2015)

Scotland by jean-paul mission, sur Flickr


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2015)

Scotland by jean-paul mission, sur Flickr​


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juin 2015)

Lune, Venus & Jupiter



Night Triangle by jean-paul mission, sur Flickr


----------



## Souvaroff (2 Juillet 2015)




----------



## mfay (9 Juillet 2015)

Un ptit tour à Japan Expo...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juillet 2015)

Milky Way and l'Ile d'Or by jean-paul mission, sur Flickr


----------



## flotow (14 Juillet 2015)




----------



## gregor.samsa (14 Juillet 2015)

Fréhel by Nicolas Carlot, on Flickr


----------



## quenaur (27 Juillet 2015)




----------



## SirDeck (11 Août 2015)

.








.​


----------



## jpmiss (20 Août 2015)

Les Dieux sont tombés sur la tête…



Namibia by jean-paul mission, sur Flickr


----------



## jpmiss (21 Août 2015)

Namibia by jean-paul mission, sur Flickr


----------



## flotow (23 Août 2015)




----------



## jpmiss (30 Août 2015)

Namibia by jean-paul mission, sur Flickr


----------



## mfay (30 Août 2015)

Un petit Ardennais


----------



## mfay (31 Août 2015)

Sittelle Torchepot Goinfre


----------



## jpmiss (4 Septembre 2015)

Namibia by jean-paul mission, sur Flickr


----------



## quenaur (6 Septembre 2015)




----------



## SirDeck (6 Septembre 2015)

.







.​


----------



## gregor.samsa (7 Septembre 2015)

​Lac de Guerlédan (b&amp;w version) by Nicolas Carlot, on Flickr


----------



## flotow (14 Septembre 2015)

Gare Centrale de Munich. Depuis, une partie a été bâchée, mais la seconde moitié reste découverte, et ça fait (toujours autant) zoo… La plupart ne veulent pas être pris en photo (& interpellé par les médias), mais certains oui. 
Il y a des personnes qui ne sont pas là que pour regarder mais qui donnent des friandises. Il y a toujours autant de dons.
Il y a un peu moins de médias que la semaine dernière, mais ils sont toujours présents, à refaire leurs enregistrements plusieurs fois.
Une partie prend le bus vers des centres d'accueil (ancien garages désafectés, etc.) Certains sont à la gare de bus et se prennent en photo avant de continuer leurs chemins.


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Septembre 2015)

Lights of my town





(J'espère que je ne l'ai pas déjà postée celle-là)​


----------



## jpmiss (4 Octobre 2015)

Saint Cassien At Night by jean-paul mission, sur Flickr


----------



## SirDeck (7 Octobre 2015)

.






.​


----------



## mac-aïoli (14 Octobre 2015)

;-)


 

;-)​


----------



## jpmiss (25 Octobre 2015)

French Riviera Sunrise by jean-paul mission, sur Flickr


----------



## mac-aïoli (5 Novembre 2015)

​


----------



## gregor.samsa (9 Novembre 2015)

​Red on brown by Nicolas Carlot, on Flickr


----------



## WebOliver (11 Novembre 2015)

Histoire de ramasser des coups de boules… Comment ça, ça existe plus?


----------



## mfay (11 Novembre 2015)

La Meuse


----------



## Dendrimere (11 Novembre 2015)

WebOliver a dit:


> Histoire de ramasser des coups de boules… Comment ça, ça existe plus?



Je te suis !


----------



## flotow (14 Novembre 2015)

Les coups de quoi ??!


----------



## mfay (15 Novembre 2015)




----------



## Souvaroff (25 Novembre 2015)

& pour les yeux…


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Novembre 2015)

Quoi de mieux qu'un avion pour suvoler les cîmes à l'aise... 



​


----------



## gregor.samsa (2 Décembre 2015)

​
Red & green by Nicolas Carlot, on Flickr


----------



## flotow (24 Décembre 2015)

Au premier étage de La Guarida, Habana


----------



## flotow (5 Janvier 2016)

Cap de la Hague pendant la tempête


----------



## yvos (5 Janvier 2016)

Salut,





A dans deux ans !


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Janvier 2016)

Quand les flotteurs se noient dans le filet



​


----------



## SirDeck (17 Janvier 2016)

.







.​


----------



## mfay (26 Janvier 2016)

J'attaque du tout petit. Des étamines dont une qui ressemble à un bélier
La fleur fait un petit cm. Alors Macro + Bagues allonges.


----------



## aCLR (4 Février 2016)

Culture


----------



## SirDeck (7 Février 2016)

.






.​


----------



## quenaur (18 Février 2016)




----------



## gregor.samsa (18 Février 2016)

​
El parasol by Nicolas Carlot, on Flickr


----------



## mac-aïoli (18 Février 2016)

;-)



​En grand...
.​


----------



## Jura39 (29 Février 2016)

​


----------



## SirDeck (6 Mars 2016)

.







.​


----------



## brunnno (15 Mars 2016)




----------



## quenaur (28 Mars 2016)




----------



## jpmiss (28 Mars 2016)

StarGate by jean-paul mission, sur Flickr


----------



## Raf (28 Mars 2016)




----------



## mfay (2 Avril 2016)




----------



## Toum'aï (12 Avril 2016)

​


----------



## SirDeck (17 Avril 2016)

.








.​


----------



## mac-aïoli (9 Mai 2016)

my son


​ 
;-)​


----------



## flotow (10 Mai 2016)




----------



## quenaur (15 Mai 2016)




----------



## SirDeck (21 Mai 2016)

.






.​


----------



## SirDeck (13 Juin 2016)

.







.​


----------



## r-dc (15 Juin 2016)




----------



## aCLR (25 Juillet 2016)

« Aouuh, aoouuuh… J'ai cru voir passer l'amok !! »​


----------



## SirDeck (28 Août 2016)

.






.​


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Août 2016)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Septembre 2016)

​


----------



## quenaur (4 Septembre 2016)

mini_688312DSC8496.jpg
	

		
			
		

		
	


​


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Septembre 2016)

Un puit sans fond



​


----------



## quenaur (9 Septembre 2016)




----------



## gregor.samsa (21 Septembre 2016)




----------



## Toum'aï (1 Octobre 2016)

Jeudi je suis allé au...





à La Rochelle​


----------



## SirDeck (9 Octobre 2016)

.






.​


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Octobre 2016)

en plus grand ici

https://500px.com/photo/178261133/la-rochelle-sur-les-toits-by-stéphane-messiers​


----------



## flotow (28 Octobre 2016)

U.S. Route 89 North, Fairfield, MT​


----------



## SirDeck (30 Octobre 2016)

.







.​


----------



## mfay (31 Octobre 2016)

Coucou, ça fait longtemps que je n'ai rien posté. Alors un ptit Piaf :


----------



## flotow (9 Novembre 2016)

Devil's Canyon Overlook, Bighorn Canyon NRA, MT
Bi
Devil's Canyon Overlook, Bighorn Canyon, MT
Devil's Canyon Overlook, Bighorn Canyon NRA, MT​


----------



## SirDeck (27 Novembre 2016)

.






.​


----------



## SirDeck (4 Décembre 2016)

.







.​


----------



## flotow (12 Décembre 2016)

Sky Road, ca. Clifden, Co. Galway​


----------



## jpmiss (20 Décembre 2016)

Eglise de St Antoine de Ginestière by jean-paul mission, sur Flickr


----------



## SirDeck (26 Décembre 2016)

.






.​


----------



## SirDeck (15 Janvier 2017)

.







.​


----------



## quenaur (20 Janvier 2017)

Plus grand:308006DSC4571FusionNaturel.jpg​


----------



## mfay (21 Janvier 2017)

Une goutte qui se prend pour un dauphin


----------



## lmmm (24 Janvier 2017)




----------



## SirDeck (5 Février 2017)

.






.​


----------



## boninmi (5 Février 2017)




----------



## SirDeck (12 Février 2017)

.






.​


----------



## SirDeck (20 Février 2017)

.







.​


----------



## flotow (1 Mars 2017)

.​ppf : il y a quelques autres photos de la même série ici


----------



## STr3o (5 Mars 2017)

Un petit oiseau également, c'est un chardonneret élégant.​


----------



## Yohmi (6 Mars 2017)

Je n'ai jamais participé jusqu'à présent, mais après avoir lu la brève sur le site, je me lance 





la constellation de la méduse (flux Flickr)​


----------



## Yohmi (9 Mars 2017)

sinogrammes chez le typographe

Nikon D600 (FX) + AF-S Nikkor 28mm ƒ/1,8G 
développé sur Lightroom CC, aiguisé et tamponné sur Affinity Photo
(mon flux flickr)​


----------



## SirDeck (12 Mars 2017)

.






.​


----------



## Yohmi (14 Mars 2017)

l'enfant et le confiseur

Nikon D600 + Sigma 85mm ƒ/1,4 EX DG HSM
développé sur Lightroom CC
(mon flux flickr)​


----------



## SirDeck (29 Mars 2017)

.







.​


----------



## SirDeck (22 Avril 2017)

.






.​


----------



## SirDeck (30 Avril 2017)

.







.​


----------



## SirDeck (5 Mai 2017)

.








.​


----------



## SirDeck (10 Mai 2017)

.






.​


----------



## SirDeck (28 Mai 2017)

.






.​


----------



## flotow (31 Mai 2017)

​


----------



## flotow (12 Juin 2017)

​


----------



## flotow (3 Juillet 2017)

​


----------



## SirDeck (4 Août 2017)

.







.​


----------



## flotow (26 Août 2017)

_Hauteville House_​


----------



## flotow (27 Août 2017)

_Coucher de soleil au Nez de Voidries_​


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Août 2017)

​


----------



## flotow (3 Septembre 2017)

_Antwerpen-Centraal_​


----------



## SirDeck (3 Septembre 2017)

.







.​


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2017)

Dark Side Of The Moon



Total Eclipse Of The Sun by jean-paul mission, sur Flickr


----------



## pouppinou (5 Septembre 2017)

Le Loup Pendu


----------



## SirDeck (10 Septembre 2017)

.







.​


----------



## SirDeck (17 Septembre 2017)

.






.​


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Septembre 2017)

Le vélo qui s'était suicidé



​


----------



## yvos (24 Septembre 2017)




----------



## pouppinou (27 Septembre 2017)

Y a un Lézard !



​


----------



## pouppinou (29 Septembre 2017)

*1 - 2 - 3 SOLEIL*


----------



## SirDeck (1 Octobre 2017)

.







.​


----------



## flotow (6 Octobre 2017)

_Aberyswyth_​


----------



## pouppinou (12 Octobre 2017)

*Vol tout droit,
Au-delà des nuages noirs.



*​


----------



## SirDeck (21 Octobre 2017)

.






.​


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Octobre 2017)

​


----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2017)

Horseshoe Bend by jean-paul mission, sur Flickr


----------



## jpmiss (1 Novembre 2017)

Monument Valley by jean-paul mission, sur Flickr


----------



## Sly54 (6 Novembre 2017)




----------



## Toum'aï (13 Novembre 2017)

​


----------



## SirDeck (15 Novembre 2017)

.






.​


----------



## quenaur (17 Novembre 2017)




----------



## pouppinou (18 Novembre 2017)

Matin à la A. H.



​


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Novembre 2017)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Novembre 2017)

Comment ça je fais à nouveau une série ? 



​


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Décembre 2017)

​


----------



## pouppinou (11 Décembre 2017)

Perles d'eau



​


----------



## flotow (16 Décembre 2017)

Cần Thơ​


----------



## pouppinou (18 Décembre 2017)

Collection Swarovski Naturelle


----------



## pouppinou (20 Décembre 2017)

Motte de beurre sur l'étagère






1947 ou 2017 ?​


----------



## mfay (21 Décembre 2017)

J'avais oublié de la poster cette photo 




​


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Décembre 2017)

​


----------



## pouppinou (24 Décembre 2017)

Quand  le côté obscure de la technologie opère,
C'est la magie d'un lieu qui ne fait plus mystère.






Spéciale dédicace à @PJG ​


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2017)

Joyeux Noel 



Cyclops by jean-paul mission, sur Flickr


----------



## pouppinou (26 Décembre 2017)

Quand le côté créateur de la technologie opère,
C'est la magie d'un lieu qui redouble de mystère.​


----------



## jpmiss (27 Décembre 2017)

Vu que la précédente a bien plu j'en met une autre 




Cyclops by jean-paul mission, sur Flickr


----------



## SirDeck (27 Décembre 2017)

.






.​


----------



## jpmiss (31 Décembre 2017)

Eze by jean-paul mission, sur Flickr


----------



## Bambouille (1 Janvier 2018)

Elephant by Alban, sur Flickr


----------



## SirDeck (3 Janvier 2018)

.






.​


----------



## SirDeck (10 Janvier 2018)

.








.
​


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Janvier 2018)




----------



## Bambouille (13 Janvier 2018)

Vieille maison by Alban, sur Flickr


----------



## SirDeck (21 Janvier 2018)

.






.​


----------



## Bambouille (22 Janvier 2018)




----------



## SirDeck (4 Février 2018)

;







;​


----------



## SirDeck (17 Février 2018)

.






.​


----------



## Bambouille (20 Février 2018)




----------



## pouppinou (22 Février 2018)

Black Snow
Soleil Glacé


----------



## flotow (27 Février 2018)

Et en plus il fait froid !​


----------



## mac-aïoli (27 Février 2018)

Un siècle que je n'étais venu !!!






En plus grand
​


----------



## flotow (4 Mars 2018)

Marktstraße, Bad Tölz​


----------



## mac-aïoli (6 Mars 2018)

;-)
En grand !
​


----------



## SirDeck (7 Mars 2018)

.






.​


----------



## SirDeck (11 Mars 2018)

.






.​


----------



## flotow (14 Mars 2018)

Zugspitze, septembre 2017​


----------



## Bambouille (28 Mars 2018)




----------



## pouppinou (1 Mai 2018)

GLACAGE DE NUAGE PAR LE VENT
( DIT LA BARBE A PAPA )





​


----------



## pouppinou (6 Mai 2018)

ANTINOMIQUE


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2018)

Rome by jean-paul mission, sur Flickr


----------



## flotow (17 Mai 2018)

​


----------



## flotow (19 Mai 2018)

_déjà vu_​


----------



## flotow (22 Mai 2018)

_Soteska Savinje_​


----------



## boninmi (26 Mai 2018)

Mariage mixte


----------



## pouppinou (8 Juin 2018)

DIAMANT VEGETAL


----------



## pouppinou (4 Juillet 2018)

PROTOTYPAGE


----------



## SirDeck (6 Juillet 2018)

;






.​


----------



## pouppinou (12 Septembre 2018)

QUAND LA LUNE REGARDE LES HIRONDELLES DANCER SOUS LA PLUIE


----------



## PJG (8 Octobre 2018)

Seaquarium


----------



## flotow (13 Octobre 2018)

Brand, AT​


----------



## mfay (20 Octobre 2018)

La Porte des Enfers


----------



## flotow (25 Octobre 2018)

Glacier de Hintertux​


----------



## flotow (26 Octobre 2018)

C'est pas une série, c'est pas la même vache !​


----------



## flotow (27 Octobre 2018)

Lünersee
Et peu après l'appareil est tombé, RIP filtre ND. ​


----------



## flotow (29 Octobre 2018)

Kranzberg​


----------



## mac-aïoli (30 Octobre 2018)

;-)







En grand​


----------



## pouppinou (30 Octobre 2018)

REFURB
[ usine reconditionnée ]


----------



## flotow (6 Décembre 2018)

​https://flic.kr/p/Rf5WU3


----------



## flotow (11 Décembre 2018)

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (24 Décembre 2018)




----------



## PJG (7 Février 2019)




----------



## Toum'aï (8 Février 2019)

​


----------



## SirDeck (16 Février 2019)

.







.​


----------



## jen pascal (22 Février 2019)

ça butine!!!!!!


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Mars 2019)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Mars 2019)

Maudit manège​


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Mars 2019)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Mars 2019)

Argentique avec effet Schwartzchild​


----------



## aCLR (24 Mars 2019)




----------



## aCLR (30 Mars 2019)

*Knee 5*. Texte de Samuel Johnson.

The day with its cares and perplexities is ended and the night is now upon us. The night should be a time of peace and tranquility, a time to relax and be calm. We have need of a soothing story to banish the disturbing thoughts of the day, o set at rest our troubled minds, and put at ease our ruffled spirits. And what sort of story shall we hear ? Ah, it will be a familiar story, a story that is so very, very old, and yet it is so new. It is the old, old story of love. Two lovers sat on a park bench with their bodies touching each other, holding hands in the moonlight. There was silence between them. So profound was theire love for each other, they needed no words to express it. And so they sat in silence, on a park bench, with their bodies touching, holding hands in the moonlight. Finally she spoke. "Do you love me, John ?" she asked. "You know I love you. darling," he replied. "I love you more than tongue can tell. You are the light of my life. my sun. moon and stars. You are my everything. Without you I have no reason for being." Again there was silence as the two lovers sat on a park bench, their bodies touching, holding handls in the moonlight. Once more she spoke. "How much do you love me, John?" she asked. He answered : "How' much do I love you ? Count the stars in the sky. Measure the waters of the oceans with a teaspoon. Number the grains of sand on the sea shore. Impossible, you say. Yes and it is just as impossible for me to say how much I love you. "My love for you is higher than the heavens, deeper than Hades, and broader than the earth. It has no limits, no bounds. Everything must have an ending except my love for you." There was more of silence as the two lovers sat on a park bench with their bodies touching, holding hands in the moonlight. Once more her voice was heard. "Kiss me, John" she implored. And leaning over, he pressed his lips warmly to hers in fervent osculation...​


----------



## flotow (23 Avril 2019)

Mosquée Hassan II, Casablanca​


----------



## flotow (29 Mai 2019)

Plage de Gerra​


----------



## flotow (4 Juin 2019)

_Cap Finisterre_​


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Juin 2019)

​


----------



## flotow (24 Juin 2019)

Noss​


----------



## flotow (25 Juin 2019)

Eshaness depuis Grind o da Navir (avec l'île de Foula à l'horizon)

pour la photo précédente, c'est un fou de bassan​


----------



## pouppinou (6 Juillet 2019)




----------



## pouppinou (8 Juillet 2019)

_Dieu, dame nature, m'inspire..._​


----------



## quenaur (15 Juillet 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Août 2019)

Baie de Kotor
Monténégro 




​
​


----------



## Jura39 (8 Août 2019)

Le mausolée de Petar II Petrovic-Njegoš





​


----------



## pouppinou (16 Août 2019)

*REFLET D'ASTROLUNE




*​


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Août 2019)

La Rochelle, le vieux port



​


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2019)




----------



## Toum'aï (21 Août 2019)

Aquarelle d'été



​


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2019)

Montenegro 
Lac de Shkodra




​


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2019)




----------



## pouppinou (25 Août 2019)

Y A COMME UN *BUG* !





​


----------



## pouppinou (3 Septembre 2019)

*DESTINÉE*
( le droit chemin )


----------



## pouppinou (8 Septembre 2019)

*PEETWEET*
( même pas en rêve )


----------



## PJG (27 Septembre 2019)

Pour Toum'aï 

Scoliide : Megascolia maculata.


----------



## litobar71 (27 Septembre 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2019)




----------



## PJG (25 Octobre 2019)

Le squattter.


----------



## pouppinou (27 Octobre 2019)

*
SOUND OF THUNDER
( MS-19 )





*​


----------



## flotow (29 Octobre 2019)

_Juan de Fuca Provincial Park_​


----------



## flotow (31 Octobre 2019)

_Wells Gray Provincial Park_​


----------



## PJG (6 Novembre 2019)




----------



## pouppinou (23 Novembre 2019)

*ROUGE FERRARI*
SOUS DES COULEURS AUTOMNALES




​


----------



## sifoto (5 Décembre 2019)

Merci à @Jura39 de m'avoir fait découvrir cette partie du forum, de bien belles images par ici !!!
J'y vais de ma première contribution 

Saitis barbipes, l'araignée aux yeux verts


----------



## sifoto (6 Décembre 2019)

Bon appétit


----------



## sifoto (8 Décembre 2019)

Pour changer, avec une petite pensée pour mr @Toum'aï qui semble aimer le nu


----------



## sifoto (9 Décembre 2019)

Pour rester dans le nu ombre et lumière


----------



## sifoto (11 Décembre 2019)

Mon premier reflex AF


----------



## sifoto (15 Décembre 2019)

Amas globulaire M22 du Sagittaire


----------



## sifoto (16 Décembre 2019)

Jump !


----------



## sifoto (17 Décembre 2019)

Chuis trop bien


----------



## pouppinou (18 Décembre 2019)




----------



## sifoto (18 Décembre 2019)

Bébé Heliophanus kochii en pleine formation (moins de 1 mm).


----------



## sifoto (19 Décembre 2019)

Ombre et lumière


----------



## pouppinou (22 Décembre 2019)

*SET-UP*


----------



## sifoto (25 Décembre 2019)

Amaltheus margaritatus Pyriteuse


----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2019)

Petite vue de la Dole


----------



## sifoto (30 Décembre 2019)

Regard


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2020)




----------



## sifoto (6 Janvier 2020)

Parce qu'il en faut aussi pour les filles


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2020)




----------



## sifoto (26 Janvier 2020)

Steatoda grossa mâle


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Février 2020)

On la voit bien ce soir


----------



## flotow (12 Février 2020)

_Ici la NSA, on peut se parler ? (Bad Aibling)_​


----------



## sifoto (16 Février 2020)

Vacances à la mer


----------



## sifoto (18 Février 2020)

Fashion


----------



## sifoto (19 Février 2020)

Fashion II, toujours avec la superbe Muriel


----------



## pouppinou (21 Février 2020)

*PULSATION MECANIQUE
( rpm )
DB5R*


----------



## smog (22 Février 2020)

Southwold, England.


----------



## smog (24 Février 2020)

Annecy


----------



## flotow (24 Février 2020)

Forêt​


----------



## flotow (26 Février 2020)

Singe araignée, Corcovado NP​


----------



## flotow (3 Mars 2020)

Trichonephila clavipes, Refugio Nacional Gandoca-Manzanillo​


----------



## PJG (11 Mars 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Mars 2020)

​@Jura39 : j'ai corrigé mon poste, je m'étais trompé de sujet 
​


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mars 2020)

​


----------



## PJG (29 Mars 2020)

Cabane à sucre.


----------



## flotow (6 Avril 2020)

Rome​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2020)




----------



## flotow (7 Avril 2020)

Ansel Adams en Normandie... hihihi
Parce qu'à cause du confinement, j'ai ouvert "Ansel Adams in the National Parks"​


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Avril 2020)




----------



## flotow (12 Avril 2020)

Olympiapark​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Avril 2020)




----------



## flotow (14 Avril 2020)

Mont-Saint-Michel​


----------



## aCLR (16 Avril 2020)

Après des années à vivoter, ce sujet s'est finalement créé une nouvelle ligne. Sa proposition originale, à l'esthétique démesurée et critiquée, s'est peu à peu désagrégée. En effet, la plupart des acteurs à l'initiative de cette promesse photographique ont disparu des radars. Le renouvellement faisant, une nouvelle poignée d'acteurs force à reconsidérer la direction première. Voilà pourquoi, afin de réconcilier l'ensemble des participants avec le sujet, nous relançons une version traditionnelle du thème « postez vos plus belles photos. »

Merci à toutes celles et tous ceux qui se sont pliés à ce petit jeu de l'accrochage.
Merci aux abonnés, au staff et à l'énergie atomique de nous avoir rapprochés !
Je duplique une image d'ici pour relancer le nouveau [PVPBP] postez vos plus belles photos (6)


----------

